
Startup School Radio Ep. 11: Paul Bucheit and MTailor by Harris - brlewis
https://soundcloud.com/akharris/startup-school-radio-ep-11-paul-bucheit-and-mtailor
======
brlewis
Among other things, this interview illuminates Paul's "make something a few
people love" advice with stories from before the launch of gmail.

